# What is the worst wedding you have been to?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Any terrible stories from weddings you have been to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Worst was a summer wedding, 90+ degrees outside, mid-day, sunny, high humidity.

I felt terrible but the groom had it worse. He was sweating through his jacket.

The reception was beautiful and nice once the temperatures cooled down.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My friend, C's, wedding. All the usual pomp and circumstance and only about 20 people showed up to the church. She was expecting about 100. I was Matron of Honor. Her mother didn't want anyone telling her as she was dressing how few people showed up, so we had to watch her face when she began her walk down the aisle and saw for herself. Heartbreaking.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Horrible "reception" in a bowling alley. Then the couple and most of the wedding party went outside to play softball, leaving the (dressed up!) guests (including parents, grandparents, other family and guests) in the bowling alley "party room" without them. It was like, why are we here?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> My friend, C's, wedding. All the usual pomp and circumstance and only about 20 people showed up to the church. She was expecting about 100. I was Matron of Honor. Her mother didn't want anyone telling her as she was dressing how few people showed up, so we had to watch her face when she began her walk down the aisle and saw for herself. Heartbreaking.


:frown2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Let's see how many people respond that their own wedding was the worst one lol.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I went to the wedding of one of my wife's coworkers at the time (no longer involved with them at all). The wedding ceremony might have take 10 minutes, probably less (which was okay, I guess), but it was a church wedding that seemed to have ignored the church part.

The reception was supposed to be BYOB, with a punch bowl for the kids, until one of the bridesmaids spike the bunch bowl with 151 proof rum. That was our cue to bail.... Apparently we got out of there just in time, as one of the groomsmen and a guess got in a bit of a scuffle, and the cops had to be called.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We went to one, co worker of husbands when he worked in a grocery story... where the bride & groom danced to "Welcome to the Jungle"... got a good laugh out of that.. never forgot it.. that marriage didn't last.. once we were out with these 2, a group of us.. he made a joke -I can't remember exactly what.. and she hauled off & punched him in the face.. I mean this chick was mean! I guess that was the perfect song for him !


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Years ago I attended a beach wedding for a coworker. Apparently the bride and groom had a huge fight the night before and it spilled over to the wedding day. The father of the groom made an announcement that the wedding was off, he was sorry and everyone should leave. 

Must have been one hell of a fight, they never did get married.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was at a wedding in Ireland and when the brides father made his speech it lasted almost Ninety minutes.
At a wedding in Miami the best man gave almost every man at the wedding a key.During his speech he said that all the single guys who were "friends" with the bride could drop her keys back today.About half the men went up(as planned)he then said louder "I mean all the keys" and the rest of the guys went up.The bride was mortified and her father punched the best man.All hell broke loose and the brides father was arrested.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

The maid of honor at my friend's wedding announced her pregnancy during her congratulations speech to the bride and groom.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> The maid of honor at my friend's wedding announced her pregnancy during her congratulations speech to the bride and groom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol. Talk about stealing thunder. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I went to a wedding once where the best man got smashed, made a speech dropping f bombs every 4th word (lots of kids at the wedding). Then later, he took a candle holder with candle in it and proceeded to throw it against a wall shattering the holder. They called the cops and hauled him out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> The maid of honor at my friend's wedding announced her pregnancy during her congratulations speech to the bride and groom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Only thing worse would be proposing to someone at a wedding, or maybe announcing your sex change lol


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Let's see how many people respond that their own wedding was the worst one lol.




Why are all the best posts already made before I get to a new thread? :-(


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

The worst one was where the groom invited his mistress! 
Guess who got stuck sitting at the table with her? Me!!  
My husband told me who she was, we ignored her, the nerve of her to show up!!! 
Afterwards during the reception, groom spent most of his time with the mistress, bride looking at them in sadness. (I think she knew, this is what happens when you marry into money sometimes) 

The atmosphere at this wedding was tense, luckily the champagne was free all night. 
So I had my fun!  

They are still together, he still is hanging out with the mistress, but I think could be moving on with another woman from the posts on his Facebook. 
Then he goes home to try and have a baby with his wife. 
Why she wants kids with this man, my mind can't understand why. 
Must be money, I'd rather be poor and have a faithful, loving husband. 








Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> The worst one was where the groom invited his mistress!
> Guess who got stuck sitting at the table with her? Me!!
> My husband told me who she was, we ignored her, the nerve of her to show up!!!
> Afterwards during the reception, groom spent most of his time with the mistress, bride looking at them in sadness. (I think she knew, this is what happens when you marry into money sometimes)
> ...




:surprise: Holy crap MrsAldi, you win the prize!! I can't believe any person would be willing to endure this for any reason!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

rockon said:


> :surprise: Holy crap MrsAldi, you win the prize!! I can't believe any person would be willing to endure this for any reason!


I can't believe it either, how a person puts up with this. 
Maybe she hates sex but loves shopping? And is willing to let him get away with it.
It's a strange one alright. But sadly true. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The chicken dance is insufferable, once, to be made to endure it several times is down right cruel. 

I think they were trying to thin out the crowd to lower the bar tab. It worked.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What is the worst wedding you have been to?


All of them


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I must be lucky. I have never been to a bad wedding.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husbands cousin was a high profile NHL player. We were invited to the wedding because we're family - we never had a thing to do with him. The wedding was at a fancy downtown hotel. The grooms grandmother - my HUSBAND's grandmother - asked my husband WHO ARE YOU? in the reception line, then when we told her she ignored us and moved to the next person in line. She was SUCH a bag - that's the only time I met her. She wasn't invited to our wedding. A bunch of the grooms hockey buddies were there acting like they owned everyone's sh!t. The grooms father got drunk and punched out someone in the coat room - cops came. He wasn't invited to our wedding either. Hubby and I finally snuck out and had sex in a park near the hotel then went back and proceeded to dance every dance and have a ton of fun.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Let's see how many people respond that their own wedding was the worst one lol.


Mine was a farse but not bad....we had fun at least


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. My worst wedding was downright tame compared to what I'm reading here! The bride and groom were young kids in their early 20's and had no money. Apparently, neither did both sides of the family. Frankly, they should have had a kegger in someone's backyard with barbecue and a d.j. They had a d.j. At a dreary, wood paneled VFW hall. No decorations. And the meal? Two old ladies wearing white cafeteria worker uniforms, complete with hair nets, wheeled out this stainless steel server. The food consisted of stuff I was served (and didn't eat) in middle school: ham slices, canned green beans, canned corn, and iceberg lettuce (guess that was their idea of a salad bar ...).

My husband and I put some food on our plates, moved it around, and left early. Honestly, a pot luck with everyone getting buzzed tapping a keg would have been inexpensive and fun. This reception was just plain sad.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had to go to a brawl at a church wedding. I wasn't a invited guest but course was called when the brides dad got drunk, called his new son in law a "worthless prick", and got punched for it. The fathers friends started throwing chairs and then the grooms father and friends got involved to do the same. It was absolutely a surreal scene to see in the aftermath. First time I ever handcuffed and put in my car someone in a tux.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Let's see how many people respond that their own wedding was the worst one lol.


Y'know, the marriage sucked but the wedding was absolutely stellar. We'd been engaged for awhile but hadn't set a date. So, in mid-June I decided the last weekend of the summer would work. I mean, c'mon ... about three months to get together a venue, reception, etc. during one of the busiest times of the year.

I did it without any help. I knew what I wanted and implemented. We were married on a yacht. It was booked for months in advance, but someone cancelled and I grabbed the chance to have my wedding and reception in one spot.

If only the marriage had been anywhere as good as that ... oh, well, live and learn!


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Where'd my post go? 

Typed it out, hit reply but it doesn't show up.

Went to a wedding as a guest of a woman I was seeing at the time, didn't know anyone there. During the reception there was a big commotion, chairs and tables pushed aside, a crowd of people around an old guy, someone giving CPR.

Ambulance took him out.. the mood was rather somber after that, the band played slow songs. 

We found out later he never regained consciousness.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Just reading...


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

When H and I were engaged we attended a wedding for some of my former co-worker friends from my brief wild (but not that wild) phase. Bride and groom both in early 20s, and wedding held in Buffalo, NY. Apparently the night before the groom and groomsmen crossed the border into Canada where the strip clubs are (or were at the time anyway) much more, um, interactive. 

Two of the strippers from the night before ended up attending the wedding with groomsmen that did not already have dates! And if that wasn't enough to raise eyebrows, during the reception we were treated to a reenactment by the groom and best man on the dance floor where the best man gave the groom one hell of a lap dance. 
:surprise:

The bride was not amused, but the marriage did last 5 years.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I went to a wedding once that was soooo awkward. The groom invited his ex girlfriend!! He and the bride had a screaming row the night before the wedding over it.

In the church the next day, the mother of the groom sat up the back with the ex girlfriend(!!!), not up the front as per usual. Mother of the groom and the ex sat holding hands , quietly crying during the ceremony, and as the newlyweds walked up the aisle afterwards, everyone was congratulating them. Everyone except the mother of the groom and the ex - who were holding each other and sobbing, with groom's mum wailing "it should have been you!"

True story.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Worse wedding I went to was my cousins. He married a girl from a Quaker-like sect similar to the '19 Kids and Counting' people (I think she had 13 brothers and sisters). All the women on the bride's side had really long hair (never cut), no make up, and were covered head to toe in these drab home sewn dresses. Meanwhile my mom, sisters, brother, and husband showed up dressed to a tee looking like we're headed to a high society event. Talk about sticking out like sore thumbs. The bride's family were the nicest people but I seriously think they thought we were heathens, lol. 

To add insult to injury, there was no alcohol and no dancing at the reception. Alcohol I could understand but dancing?? Weirdest damn wedding I'd ever been to that's for sure. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Does it count if I only saw the video?

My friend H and I would sometimes hang out with her sister, P. P chose a lovely long sleeved dress with an open back. Shoulder to waist open back. White, of course. During the ceremony, when it was her turn to recite her vows, she broke out in hives all over her body. The video is shot from the back, you can just see these bright red welts springing up like mushrooms after a rain.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I was at a wedding that was in a huge church, but only the first few rows were filled with guests. It felt very empty and strange.

After that experience my husband and I decided to have our wedding in a chapel that was small enough that when all the guests arrived, it was filled.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Most weddings I've been to have been horrifically boring. The best one however was a Greek wedding I went to last year. I'd never been through a Greek Orthodox ceremony before--apparently they do the entire thing in a chant with a backup singer. The church was absolutely amazing too. I spent most of my time during the ceremony gawping at the murals and triptychs everywhere.

And then the reception happened. Those Greeks know how to throw a party.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I was in a wedding many years ago where the groom was one of my good friends, he also asked if my daughter would be a flower girl. The wedding was at a church in the town he grew up, almost three hours away to the south. So Friday we drive down there for rehearsal, he proceeds to lead six or seven cars on a nostalgic trip threw his hometown, very boring and frustrating for all of us. After rehearsal he asked what I am going to do with my daughter. Huh? Well the rehearsal dinner was at a restaurant up north an hour past back where we live, almost four hour drive, and he didn't want any kids there. I laughed at him, I said you think I'm going to spend seven hours driving back and fourth and still find someone to sit my daughter after you asked her to be a part of the wedding? No way! He looked right at me and goes "well yes, I don't want kids there and I'm not making any acceptations" He never said a word of this before hand.

I told him to go f**k himself, I'm out and so is my daughter. After several phone calls from his mom that evening begging me not cancel my daughter and I did participate in the wedding, but that was the end of our friendship.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

It was at my dad's best friend's daughter's wedding. They had it at a very nice reception hall on a Sunday. In that city, typically weddings are a big party that go on until 3 am, but we assumed it would end earlier because everyone had work next day. Nope.

Reception dinner was supposed to begin at 6 pm. The bride and groom didn't show up until 7:30 because they took extra time taking pictures. Everyone was starving. Then when they finally came in and had their grand entrance, they had speech marathons. There were sooo many speeches. From the bride, the groom, each of their parents, their friends. There were picture slideshows. It went on and on. By 11pm, the speeches were still going. Dancing didn't even start yet and they didn't cut the cake. My sister and I got fed up and left.

At our weddings, we each limited the speeches so that there were 2-3 MAX. 

Their marriage lasted about 5 years.


----------



## Icebearsmom (Oct 20, 2016)

My cousin and her husband. They fought all through the rehearsal and then she cried all through the wedding because they had spent a ton of money on an outdoor wedding and it ended up raining all day. They lost a lot of $$$ because they had events planned like horse and carriage to take the bridal party from the church to the reception hall and it was non refundable.

No one thought they'd stay married 2 years. Well, they're going on 15 years now and as far as I can tell they're both very happy making each other's lives miserable. As far as I can tell the only reason they stay together is because at this point they are both overweight and disabled and both figure no one else would want them. I do feel sorry for their kids though. Their parents never seem to do anything but yell at either them or each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Why are all the best posts already made before I get to a new thread? :-(


Because you're too busy hijacking old ones.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't call this the "worst" but it was funny. 

Years ago I was a groomsman in my friends wedding. His grandpa got upset that the band was playing so loud and kept yelling at them to turn it down, the band was up on this elevated stage at the reception hall. Finally grandpa had enough and climbed up on the stage and got right in the singers face screaming to turn that damn **** down, the singer stuck his mic in the stand and started backing away and grandpa grabbed the mic stand and tossed it aside. At this point there was total silence, the mic stand landed at the stairs and slowly rolled off, step by step as the mic rolled down the steps the sound was amplified 1000 times thru the speaker system. Funny as hell.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> The maid of honor at my friend's wedding announced her pregnancy during her congratulations speech to the bride and groom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh dear! I cannot stop laughing. Bhahahaha.

Oh please.


----------

